

The Artist of the Unbreakable Code - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/18/genius/the-artist-of-the-unbreakable-code-rd

======
kazinator
Tim S. Roberts's Vigenère-like key, as presented in the article, seems to use
some glyphs that are not in the original ciphertext. All the glyphs in the
ciphertext are either vertical, or right-leaning (like a forward slash), and
not left-leaning (like a backslash). But in the key there are left-leaning
entries. Furthermore, O and S are assigned to glyphs which have a quarter-arc
at the top. There are no quarter-arc components in the ciphertext's glyphs,
only semi-arcs.

[Edit: not quite: there are some left-leaning ∩s, and a lone somewhat left-
leaning 3 (in the left half of the second row. The latter could be just sloppy
writing, and a left-leaning ∩ could just just be a right-leaning ⊂!]

